# My Latest Pipes (LOTS of Pics)



## LoneStar

Been quite some time since I posted much or posted any of my pipes. Its been a tough climb to get things off the ground. Pretty much everything else in life has been pushed to the back burner. 
But heres some of the stuff keeping me in the shop 60 hours a week.

This is a Danish style Poker/Cherrywood shape.
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/cherrywood035_zps509fb2e9.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/cherrywood028_zpsf97361c8.jpg

This is a Magnum/Oversized Poker
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipe003_zps7cd13e37.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipe005_zps58e4e4b2.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipe004-1_zps51c501cf.jpg

This is a Canadian with a Rusticated (carved) finish and a Ziricote inlay in the stem.
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipe019_zps9d6f6192.jpg

This pipe is based on the one Kevin Costner smoked in the Hatfield and McCoys miniseries last year.
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipe009_zpsdf0f1593.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipe010-1_zps445ad0a1.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/20130609_141654_zps85cf49d1.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/20130609_141747_zps6f33bcc3.jpg

This is a Bent Brandy with a sandblasted finish
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipes012-2_zps8e1ea708.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipes022-1_zps30076d0e.jpg

This is a Prince shape with a Rusticated finish
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipe024_zps1fc2753a.jpg

This is a Danish style Pot with Box Elder
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipe030_zps3559b664.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipe035_zps6a393ad5.jpg

This is a classic style Dublin with a rusticated finish and army style push stem
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/003_zpsca7a719b.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/004_zpsf3858cd4.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/002_zps42b03691.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/007_zps6a3dfe61.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LoneStar

This is an Olive Wood Bulldog. The olive is from Bethlehem in the Holy Land.
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/026_zps6ec5c66c.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/028_zps23fcff42.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/030_zpsd4edd9a3.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/033_zpsc7e5ba0d.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/036_zpsf0025b13.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/038_zpsc05087db.jpg

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls

Holy Smokes 

Very nice !


----------



## Kevin

I am just floored by the level of quality you have already achieved. They are AWESOME. That first one, the Danish style is my favortie, if I can even call one my favorite they are all superb. It definitely makes me want to have a smoke. I might consider getting you to commission me one like the one pictured first, if I can afford you! 

:welldone:


----------



## ripjack13

I'd just display it, they are works of art.


----------



## LoneStar

Kevin said:


> I am just floored by the level of quality you have already achieved. They are AWESOME. That first one, the Danish style is my favortie, if I can even call one my favorite they are all superb. It definitely makes me want to have a smoke. I might consider getting you to commission me one like the one pictured first, if I can afford you!
> 
> :welldone:



Do we have a "Will Work Fer Burl" Smiley ?


----------



## barry richardson

Beautiful fantastic craftsmanship! makes me want to take up the pipe!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damn Ryan  there is no mistaking excellence. Your attention to detail and your level of precision says it all. :hatsoff:
Scott


----------



## Kenbo

Man those are beautiful. I was trying to pick a favourite and I just couldn't. Each and every one has a quality that made it my favourite.
You sir, are one talented individual. Fantastic work!!!!


----------



## Graybeard

Outstanding!!! My hats off to you.

Graybeard


----------



## Daren

Man, those are sharp looking ! 

.


----------



## davduckman2010

great stuff there ryan those are all beutiful pipes . i know with that kinda work you will do very well in your venture. congates duck


----------



## LoneStar

Thanks Guys !


----------



## Flacer22

wow ya i dont smoke and i want one beautiful


----------



## woodtickgreg

I quit smokin and I still want one, I'm about the age that a pipe would make me look extinguished.  Seriously outstanding workmanship.  Those are worth top dollar for sure.


----------



## DKMD

Beautiful work... Makes me want to load up the bowl and smoke something!


----------



## davduckman2010

DKMD said:


> Beautiful work... Makes me want to load up the bowl and smoke something!



 flash back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

Excellent work Ryan! You truly mastered the art of pipe making...


----------



## LoneStar

Molokai said:


> Excellent work Ryan! You truly mastered the art of pipe making...



Thanks Tomi. I forgot to take pics of one I made from your Morta . I will try to get some pics this weekend and plan to make another morta or two in the next few weeks


----------



## WoodLove

the bent brandy is my favorite..... I dont smoke anymore but I still have my Barontini...... makes me wanna smoke my pipe and turn some wood...... hmmm....... now where is my black cherry tabakky......


----------



## LSCG

I really like the Olive Wood Bulldog! those lines are incredible


----------



## El Guapo

Those are some INCREDIBLE pipes! I tend to some a lot of the Danish style (Nording, Preben Holm Ben Wades, etc.) and really love that first pipe. Well, I love them all, but I personally prefer a Danish for smoking. Seriously... amazing!

Do you have any pipe makers that have served as inspiration? How did you get into that art? I would love to pick your brain... I love pipes, pipe smoking, and great craftsmanship.


----------



## Dane Fuller

I don't know how I missed this thread! Those are awesome, Ryan! You've turned into a true craftsman, raising your work to works of art. Super impressive!


----------



## LoneStar

Thanks guys ! I really need to post newer stuff but keeping my nose to the grindstone doesn't leave me much time lately. 
All work and no play.


----------



## Blueglass

The Costner pipe and the Olive Bulldog I'm in love with.


----------



## ModCo

Those are all extremely nice! Can I ask how much for the Dublin?


----------



## Woodman

This is one of the most impressive threads I've seen on any forum. Your work is first class, outstanding, topnotch, etc..


----------



## pasbuild

AWESOME pieces, well done


----------



## Molokai

I have some question for finishing briar. Do you use some natural finish or do you enhance color with some kind of water dye? if its not a secret?


----------



## elnino

yeah and the mouthpieces are great. are those blackwood, ebony, or katalox?


----------



## SENC

Great pipes! Do you have a website where we can see more?


----------



## Woodman

www.aldenpipes.com


----------



## Big Monk

Outstanding work! My favorite is the Bent Brandy with a sandblasted finish.


----------



## woodintyuuu

holy moooly man !!!!!!!


----------



## LoneStar

Hi Guys, Sorry I missed quite a few responses to this post ! I havent had a chance to drop in here in awhile, and when I did I see my old post at the top of the list 
Tomi, I use alcohol based dyes that are sold for Leather. Fiebings is the brand, but any other alcohol based stain should work. Then I buff with compound and Carnauba wax.
The stems are made from Ebonite which was one of the earliest type of rubber products and its made from actual rubber trees. 
Thanks for the comments guys. Heres a couple of my latest pipes, they are head and shoulders above my earlier work. 2014 should be a good year for Alden Pipes !

Sandblasted Billiard with Ebonite stem
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipes065_zps61cee489.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipes068_zps8ebd8acb.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipes067_zps7a57a5b2.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipes066_zps6d07d0e0.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LoneStar

And my favorite pipe to date, a Sandblasted Dublin. The small ring on the end of the shank is Black and White Ebony 

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipes056_zps8a6439bd.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipes057_zps2fe2ded9.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipes059_zps3867f4e7.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipes060_zps9958ff9f.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LoneStar

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipes061_zpsdd0c7a59.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipes064_zps67e9af00.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipes058_zps573d1f31.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipes063_zpsbafd2701.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo

Very nice! I believe that my be my favorite as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reiddog1

Those are just outstanding!!!! I have never smoked a pipe or intend to, but i now need some for "display purposes". Superb craftsmanship. Keep those coming!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawker 1

Amazing every day see such talent of all sorts on this site. Those Tea Pots. Pens and Boxes blew me away and now these. Outstanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jakesbakedsnake

Fantastic pipes, and craftsmanship. Had to grab a napkin and wipe the drool off my screen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Looking at these again - I swear I can smell sweet smell of pipe tobacco. If that doesn't convey quality I don't know what does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lighthouse

I am blown away. I've seen some pretty pipes but these take the cake. The first one is so gorgeous. You are super talented!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Terry Summerville

Very nice work! I really like the olivewood!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

